# Use external HD with vip211 & vip211k



## sharkcat313 (Feb 5, 2006)

Hello,

Can I move the external HD from my vip211 to a vip211k and visa versa that I am considering purchasing as a 2nd HD receiver on my acct?


----------



## GravelChan (Jan 30, 2005)

The receiver will reboot when you do this but yes you can.


----------

